# neues Energiekonzept: Batterien/Akkus/Brennstoffzellen auf biologischer Basis



## Jever_Pilsener (5. September 2011)

Ich hatte die Idee, Strom mit Enzymen und ggf. Zellen zu erzeugen/speichern. Wenn das Konzept aufgeht, könnte es die mobile Stromversorgung revolutionieren.
Die "Akkus" bestehen aus biologischem Material, sind billig herzustellen und biologisch abbaubar. Brennstoffzellen auf Bio-Basis ließen sich realisieren, ohne Metalle wie Platin.
Ich habe dazu ein PDF erstellt, das ich unter CC-Lizenz veröffentliche. Ihr könnt es frei downloaden, verändern und verbreiten. Patente mag ich nicht, freies Wissen FTW!

Was haltet ihr von der Idee? Gibt es hier Biologen, die das näher beurteilen können?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2011)

Öhm.. sag bescheid, wenn du eine Zelle hast, die 3,6 Volt und 1200mA leistet und kleiner als ein 5 Cent Stück ist. 
Woher nimmt die Zelle eigentlich den "Treibstoff"?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Woher nimmt die Zelle eigentlich den "Treibstoff"?


Man kann die Energie z.B. in Fetten speichern. Gibt genug chemische Verbindungen. Methanol könnte auch gehen, nur muss dann irgendwie sichergestellt sein, dass die Zellen nicht vergiftet werden.
Die Zellen kann man von außen Füttern (vgl. Brennstoffzelle) oder man nimmt eine reversible chemische Reaktion (vgl. Akku).
Natürlich wäre die Kapazität sehr begrenzt, wenn die Energieträger nur in den Zellen sind, weil die Zellstrukturen auch Platz wegnehmen. Wenn die Zellen das Zeug in den Interzellularraum abgeben und aus diesem auch wieder aufnehmen können, braucht man die Zellen nur als Kraftwerk und nicht als Energiespeicher, wenige Zellen würden ausreichen. Der Brennstoff kann dann in einem Tank gelagert werden.


----------



## rabe08 (5. September 2011)

Wie quantenslipstream schon andeutet wirst Du Probleme haben, auf eine brauchbare Nutzspannung zu kommen. Dann das auch schon aufgeführte Thema Treibstoff: Der Treibstoff der Zellen muß irgendwo herkommen. Den Zitronensäurezyklus betrachtend kommt man da schnell auf Zucker. Biologische Zellen haben bekannterweise einen extrem schlechten Wirkungsgrad. Falls irgendjemand das Konzept marktreif bekommen sollte, wären wahrscheinliche riesige ZUSÄTZLICHE Zuckerrohrmonokulturen in den Subtropen nötig, um die benötigten Mengen Treibstoff zu erhalten. Keine schöne Perspektive. Insbesondere da E10 schon für die Abholzung weitere Urwaldflächen gesorgt hat. Auch ein E-Car ist keineswegs emissionsfrei, nur weil es keinen Auspuff hat...


----------



## rabe08 (5. September 2011)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Man kann die Energie z.B. in Fetten speichern. Gibt genug chemische Verbindungen. Methanol könnte auch gehen, nur muss dann irgendwie sichergestellt sein, dass die Zellen nicht vergiftet werden.
> Die Zellen kann man von außen Füttern (vgl. Brennstoffzelle) oder man nimmt eine reversible chemische Reaktion (vgl. Akku).
> Natürlich wäre die Kapazität sehr begrenzt, wenn die Energieträger nur in den Zellen sind, weil die Zellstrukturen auch Platz wegnehmen. Wenn die Zellen das Zeug in den Interzellularraum abgeben und aus diesem auch wieder aufnehmen können, braucht man die Zellen nur als Kraftwerk und nicht als Energiespeicher, wenige Zellen würden ausreichen. Der Brennstoff kann dann in einem Tank gelagert werden.



Methanol gibt es zwar als "Biotreibstoff", Deine Zellen kannst Du damit aber höchstens desinfizieren. Nicht unbedingt zielführend. Wenn Methanol, dann Brennstoffzelle und die gibt es schon.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2011)

Eine Zelle ist nicht gerade dafür bekannt, riesige Mengen Energie über längere Zeiträume abzugeben.

Und eine Zelle ist ein lebendiger Organismus, der einen Stoffwechsel hat und damit eben Abfälle produziert, die müssen irgendwo hin.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. September 2011)

rabe08 schrieb:


> Biologische Zellen haben bekannterweise einen extrem schlechten Wirkungsgrad.


 
Eigentlich ist genau das Gegenteil der Fall.
Aber über Versorgung und Entsorgung würde ich mir noch die wenigsten Gedanken machen. Zucker muss man nur lösen, für Gasversorgung und Blutreinigung gibt es bereits technische Verfahren, die man adaptieren könnte. Die kleine Feinheit, die vor jeglicher Anwendung vielleicht noch gelöst werden sollte:
Das Design und der Bau einer kompletten, künstlichen Zelle mit allen relevanten, aufeinander und den Verwendungszweck abgestimmten Bestandteilen. Auch bekannt als "die Erschaffung von Leben aus dem Nichts". Das wäre dann auch in der Tat was, was man (nicht)patentieren könnte. Bis diese Leistung, die ich in etwas 50% über der Summe aller bisherigen biomedizinischen Fortschritte seit Beginn der Menschheit einstufen würde, geglückt ist, sage ich mal: Götter vortreten bitte...


----------



## Rudiratlos (6. September 2011)

da macht sowas mehr sin!


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Design und der Bau einer kompletten, künstlichen Zelle mit allen relevanten, aufeinander und den Verwendungszweck abgestimmten Bestandteilen. Auch bekannt als "die Erschaffung von Leben aus dem Nichts". Das wäre dann auch in der Tat was, was man (nicht)patentieren könnte. Bis diese Leistung, die ich in etwas 50% über der Summe aller bisherigen biomedizinischen Fortschritte seit Beginn der Menschheit einstufen würde, geglückt ist, sage ich mal: Götter vortreten bitte...


 
Du "baust" ja keine neue Zelle oder erschaffst Leben.
Du nimmst das, was da ist und krempelst das so lange um, bis es deinen Anforderungen entspricht.
Viren kann man schon so umbauen, dass sie das machen, was sie machen sollen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. September 2011)

Kann man nicht. Man kann Viren ein anderes DNA-Fragment einschleusen - aber dann machen sie damit das gleiche, was sie sonst auch machen: Es in Zellen schleusen.
Und ein Virus lebt nicht einmal.

Eine Zelle nimmst du nicht einfach und baust sie um, dann wird sie dir sterben. Du musst zu erst einmal eine Zelle konzipieren, die die gewünschte Funktion - die doch deutlich von den natürlichen Vorlagen abweicht) liefert, dann musst du dieses Konzept in DNA umsetzen, und nach dieser dann Zellen entstehen lassen. Das Prinzip ist noch einfach, aber es hat einen guten Grund, dass die Natur sehr, sehr lange braucht, um irgendwas an Zellfunktionen auch nur ein bißchen zu ändern, ohne die Überlebensfähigkeit des Ergebnisses zu reduzieren. Du dagegen willst vermutlich die Überlebensfähigkeit noch massiv steigern, denn ganz ehrlich: Eine Batterie, die unter 20 °C nicht mehr richtig arbeitet, wäre arg unpraktisch. 0 °C bis 40 °C wären schon sinnvoller, eigentlich aber eher -20 °C bis 50 °C, denn dummerweise gibt es bei (kaum) einem Lebewesen keinen "Lagerzustand" mit erweiterten Umgebungsparamtern, wie bei einem technischen System. Und vermutlich willst du auch eine Lebensdauer, die trotz dieser Beanspruchungen in Jahren gemessen werden kann - was in der Natur auch nur sehr, sehr, sehr wenige Zellen schaffen.
Kurz: Du willst eine Zelle, die nie dagewesenes aushält, die nie dagewesenes schafft, das ganze selten lange und dementsprechend startest du fast ohne Grundlage.
Ach ja: Und damit das ganze mehr wird, als nur ein teurer, umständlicher Brennstoffzellenersatz, sollte diese Zelle auch noch ohne einen Körper (Sauerstoffversorgung, Nährstoffversorgung, Exkretion, Immunabwehr!, Osmo- und Säureregulation,...) arbeiten können.

Ich würde mal sagen: Wenn du das machst, kannst du dir vermutlich einen Nobelpreis für Biologie abholen.
(und wer weiß, welche Nobelpreise es gibt, der weiß, was das bedeutet)


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kann man nicht. Man kann Viren ein anderes DNA-Fragment einschleusen - aber dann machen sie damit das gleiche, was sie sonst auch machen: Es in Zellen schleusen.
> Und ein Virus lebt nicht einmal.



Eben, du hast einen Virus, den du mit einer bestimmten RNA ausgestattet hast und schickst ihn zu einer Zelle, die deinen Ansprüchen für das, was dir Vorschweb, genügt.
Der Virus nistet sich in die Zelle ein, tauscht die entsprechende RNA aus und schon macht die Zelle nicht mehr das, was sie zuvor gemacht hat, sondern macht das, was du willst, z.B. leuchten. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen: Wenn du das machst, kannst du dir vermutlich einen Nobelpreis für Biologie abholen.
> (und wer weiß, welche Nobelpreise es gibt, der weiß, was das bedeutet)



Öhm. Biologie-Nobelpreis? Hab ich was verpasst? 
Da kriege ich ja eher einen in Mathematik.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eben, du hast einen Virus, den du mit einer bestimmten RNA ausgestattet hast und schickst ihn zu einer Zelle, die deinen Ansprüchen für das, was dir Vorschweb, genügt.
> Der Virus nistet sich in die Zelle ein, tauscht die entsprechende RNA aus und schon macht die Zelle nicht mehr das, was sie zuvor gemacht hat, sondern macht das, was du willst, z.B. leuchten.



Nein.
Die Zelle hört nicht damit auf, das zu machen, was sie bisher gemacht hat (ggf. machst du was entscheidendes kaputt beit der Aktion, dann schon...). Sie macht eine einzige Sache zusätzlich - und das auch nur dann, wenn du eben die bestimmte Sequenz lieferst. Das ist bei einem Bioluminiszenz-Protein, das du von anderen Lebewesen her kennst, kein Problem. Es gibt aber kein "ich bin eine Batterie"-Lebewesen (auch wenn Torpedinidae z.T. so genannt werden - was funktional aber falsch ist).



> Öhm. Biologie-Nobelpreis? Hab ich was verpasst?



Nein, aber ggf. den Punkt meiner Aussage nicht verstanden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt aber kein "ich bin eine Batterie"-Lebewesen


 
Das ist richtig, derzeit ist man Lichtjahre von sowas entfernt, ganz davon ab, dass diese Zelle ja auch entsprechend Energie liefern müsste, ein paar Joule reichen da nicht und Zellen sind nun mal nicht dafür gemacht große Mengen an Energie zu liefern sondern die wenige Energie sehr effizient zu liefern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. September 2011)

Z.B. Muskelzellen sind darauf ausgelegt, sehr große Energiemengen pro Zeiteinheit bereitzustellen. Vom biochemischen her wäre die reine Zellfunktion also in der Tat möglich. Das Problem besteht eben nur darin, dass du Teile der Eigenschaften von extrem unterschiedlich spezialisierten Zellen in einer vereinen müsstest, was de facto ein komplett neues System ergibt - weil du halt was komplett neues erreichen möchtest. Genau das bedeutet aber eben, dass du das komplett neue komplett selbst konzipieren musst, angefangen bei 0.


----------



## thysol (7. September 2011)

Also eines vorweg, ich habe keine Ahnung von der Materie also kann ich nichts beurteilen.

Ich muss den TE loben das er sich sowas ausdenkt und seine Idee frei ins Internet stellt. Ob die Idee jetzt Massentauglich ist oder nicht, es ist sehr edel vom TE das er sowas nicht patentiert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. September 2011)

Du kannst Sachen nicht patentieren, von denen du nicht einmal den Hauch einer Idee hast, wie sie funktionieren bzw. die mit den bekannten Mitteln nicht funktionieren können. Nicht einmal in den USA. Die Absichten mögen somit löblich sein, weil der TE sich über die riesiegen Lücken in seinen Überlegungen nicht im klaren war, aber die Wirkung ist es nicht. Jemand, der Pläne auch nur von einem Zehntel dieser Größenordnung realisieren könnte, wäre vermutlich gar nicht mehr in der Lage, über etwaige Schutzmechanismen zu entscheiden, weil er im Auftrag einer Firma daran arbeiten würde.


----------

